# Do you tie a mono/fluoro leader to braid or do tie the lure directly?



## JMGuerrero (Aug 18, 2009)

I was wondering if it makes a big difference if I tie a lure directly to braid or if most people use a mono or fluoro leader?


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

I use a four foot fluorocarbon leader tied to braid with a blood knot.


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Leader*

18 to 24 inch flourocarbon except when fishing topwaters. Then its either directly braid to lure or mono leader. Don't like lure action with flourocarbon leader on topwater as it sinks and pulls lure down. Double uni knot when using leader.


----------



## JMGuerrero (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks guys, now the question becomes: does the knot mess up your cast if it goes in and out through the top ring of the rod? it seems the knot would decrease your casting distance, no?


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Leader*

I don't like to reel it thru the tip. That's why I use a shorter leader than some people do. Much of the time I tie braid staight to the lure. Especially if the water has little clarity.


----------



## ensignjason (Jan 8, 2007)

Like Top said I use Fluoro and a Uni Uni knot the only time I have had problems with it going through the the tip/eyes is on the Recoil eyes.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have had no problems with the knot going through guides. I use a double uni knot because of its small diameter. I also out a drop of super glue on the knot and roll it out with damp fingers this makes for a very smooth knot.


----------

